# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Моделизм переезжает на новый движок

## Д.Срибный

Наш сайт стендового моделирования начал переезд на новый движок.
Теперь сайт будет находиться по адресу: Моделизм

Прятное отличие от старого сайта, - теперь авторы могут сами выкладывать свои статьи.

Ну и объявление!
Сайту моделизм требуется редактор раздела "Новости". Задача - сканировать сайты производителей продукции для моделистов и своевременно выкладывать новости на сайте.
Если желающие найдутся - пишите либо мне на почту или в личку, либо в этой теме на форуме.

----------

